# "Little Blazer" Flame Eater



## Jadecy (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/afxs_xe87KM&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## dsquire (Nov 22, 2008)

Jadecy :bow:

Very nice and seems like a good runner too. The video shows just how sensitive they can be to the flame being just right.

cheers

Don


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 22, 2008)

wow.....that little sucker (no pun intended) :  really goes. what are you using for fuel?

i have one of these flame eaters and it will run but not THAT good.

is there plans available for this engine??? 


chuck


----------



## rake60 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great runner Jadecy!

How long will it run?
The Poppin has a smaller cylinder and after just a minute or so, it gets too
hot to keep the temperature differential in balance. After it cools down it will
start back up easily and run fine for about another minute.
I am just wondering if a larger cylinder would run longer before reaching
that threshold.

Rick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 23, 2008)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> is there plans available for this engine???



Philip Duclos has plans in his book *The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos* for his _Fire Eater Engine_, a nice little flame licker


----------



## Maryak (Nov 24, 2008)

Jadecy,

Great little runner and very nice paint job :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SCOTTNGA (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice build. Just curious, what material is the cylinder made from?

Scott


----------



## NickG (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, that runs really fast! Excellent!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work. I like the paint job. It runs well too. I've heard these engines can be tempermental but it looks like you've got yours well "trained" :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------

